# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > VB.NET > آموزش: ویدئویی ساخت کیلاگر

## barnamenevisjavan

خیلی ها دنبال ساخت کیلاگر هستند باید بگم اصلا هم سخت نیست با چند خط کد میشه یه کیلاگر داشت ولی برای اینکه حرفه ای باشه دیگه باید خلاقیت به خرج بدید و یه کارایی بکنید به هر حال من آموزش ویدئویی ساختش رو براتون قرار میدم امیدوارم که در راه درست استفاده کنید
http://shadoow.ir/?p=217

----------


## barnamenevisjavan

دانلود قسمت دوم 

دانلود قسمت سوم

----------


## pars1376

لینکا حذف شده

----------


## barnamenevisjavan

> لینکا حذف شده


تاپیک قدیمی هست،

----------


## behrooz69

ساخت کیلاگر کاری نداره . فقط یه سری کار ها هست که من رفتم سراغش و به نتیجه نرسیدم .

من برنامه کیلاگر رو تقریبا تا جاهاییش رو پیش رفتم .

مثل ذخیره کل کلید های کیبورد توی یه فایل متنی که عمل اصلی کیلاگر هستش .

عکس گرفتن از صفحه قربانی

ایمیل اطلاعات به شما

ولی ولی ....

همه کار ها انجام شد ولی یه کار انجام نشد که کل برنامه کنسل شد . اینکه برنامه من همیشه بالا و همیشه مخفی باشه  

به گفته دوستا باید با API ها و  DLL  های سیستمی کار میکردم که کار من نبود و وقتشم نبود .

اگه کسی خواست این بحث رو شروع کنه و مدیر بخش اجازه بده شروع کنین منم کمک میکنم.

فقط جنبه برنامه نویسی داشته باشید چون هرکاری با این کیلاگر میشه کرد .



یا حق مدیر منتظر تایید ام

----------


## IamOverlord

سلام!
احتمالا علت این که تا الان هم این تاپیک حذف نشده اینه که Keylogger ذاتا چیز بدی نیست...
شاید یه کار بدی باهاش انجام شه یا چیز بدی همراهش باشه ولی خودش که ذاتا مشکلی نداره!
پس فکر می کنم برای بحث در مورد Keylogger ها نباید منتظر اجازه بود!

----------


## barnamenevisjavan

> سلام!
> احتمالا علت این که تا الان هم این تاپیک حذف نشده اینه که Keylogger ذاتا چیز بدی نیست...
> شاید یه کار بدی باهاش انجام شه یا چیز بدی همراهش باشه ولی خودش که ذاتا مشکلی نداره!
> پس فکر می کنم برای بحث در مورد Keylogger ها نباید منتظر اجازه بود!


شما راست میگی ذاتا چیز بدی نیست!
اما امان ازین ادما که خرابش میکنن و چیز بدی میبینن!توی سایتم کلی آموزش کیلاگر و سورس کداش رو قرار داده بودم ولی پلیس فتا گیر داد و مجبور شدم همه رو حذف کنم،کلا بهتره اینچیزا عمومی نشه و priv8 بمونه چون خیلی ها جنبشو ندارن نمونش همون کاربر سایت (فک کنم aradrobo بود) که از کیلاگر آموزشی استفاده کرد و کلی از کاربرای سایتو آلوده کرد

----------


## pars1376

> شما راست میگی ذاتا چیز بدی نیست!
> اما امان ازین ادما که خرابش میکنن و چیز بدی میبینن!توی سایتم کلی آموزش کیلاگر و سورس کداش رو قرار داده بودم ولی پلیس فتا گیر داد و مجبور شدم همه رو حذف کنم،کلا بهتره اینچیزا عمومی نشه و priv8 بمونه چون خیلی ها جنبشو ندارن نمونش همون کاربر سایت (فک کنم aradrobo بود) که از کیلاگر آموزشی استفاده کرد و کلی از کاربرای سایتو آلوده کرد


پلیس به چه چیزایی گیر میده!
بنظرم این یه جور افزایش سطح علمیه، درسته میشه ازش استفاده نادرست کرد ولی خب از همه چیز میشه استفاده نادرست کرد.
*یعنی الان این بحث به طور کامل و مفصل شروع نمیشه؟*

----------


## barnamenevisjavan

> پلیس به چه چیزایی گیر میده!بنظرم این یه جور افزایش سطح علمیه، درسته میشه ازش استفاده نادرست کرد ولی خب از همه چیز میشه استفاده نادرست کرد.*یعنی الان این بحث به طور کامل و مفصل شروع نمیشه؟*


میدونم برای افزایش سطح علمیه من حتی مطالب که توی سایت گذاشته بودم کلی تذکر و... نوشته بودم که جنبه آموزشی داره و بخش مثبتش مدنظر هستش اما حرف حرف اوناست اگه گوش ندیم دهنمون سرویسه :Dمیشه بحث رو شروع کرد حتی خودم حاظرم 0 تا 100 رو بگم اما گفته نشه بهتره به هزار و یک دلیل که خودتون بهتر میدونید

----------


## Saman_12

به نظر من بهتره کلا از این بحثا نکنیم هر چند که شیرین و دلپذیره (من که خودم خیلی دوسش میدارم) ....
درسته که نیت همه فقط یاد گیری و افزایش سطح علمیه (؟) ولی به هر حال افرادی هم هستن که نمیخوان با نیت ما راه بیان و باعث کلی نفرین ملت به دنبال بانی ه کار میشن بعضا هم باعث پیگیری مراجع قانونی میشه (همین الان تلویزیون نشون میداد که طرف رو به خاطر صفحه ی فیک ی که به نام یکی دیگه تو فیسبوک درست کرده بود گرفتن)
مثالش تو همین انجمن خیلی مشهوره طرف هیچی حالیش نبود فقط کپی پیست میزد تو ویژوال بعد ران. در نتیجه گذاشتن کد در این زمینه به صورت مستقیم مشکل داره.

----------


## pars1376

اگه سخت گیری تا این حده خب بهتره شروع نشه بر خلاف میل هممون
فقط یه چیز جالب بود(جالب که چه عرض کنم)! نمیدونم گفتنش درسته یا نه این لینکی که این پایین مسذارم مال فروشگاه لرن فایلزه که فیلتر شده! میدونید موضوعش چی بوده؟
آموزش هک و امنیت!
http://shop.learnfiles.com/?p=5

همین کارارو میکنن که مرد از چیز استفاده میکنن یا سایتای خارجی بار علمی بیشتری دارن و مجبوریم به سمت اونا بریم
به نظر من کسی که میخواد یاد بگیره میگیره مخصوصا که دنیای بی انتهای اینترنت هست

----------


## barnamenevisjavan

> به نظر من بهتره کلا از این بحثا نکنیم هر چند که شیرین و دلپذیره (من که خودم خیلی دوسش میدارم) ....
> درسته که نیت همه فقط یاد گیری و افزایش سطح علمیه (؟) ولی به هر حال افرادی هم هستن که نمیخوان با نیت ما راه بیان و باعث کلی نفرین ملت به دنبال بانی ه کار میشن بعضا هم باعث پیگیری مراجع قانونی میشه (همین الان تلویزیون نشون میداد که طرف رو به خاطر صفحه ی فیک ی که به نام یکی دیگه تو فیسبوک درست کرده بود گرفتن)
> مثالش تو همین انجمن خیلی مشهوره طرف هیچی حالیش نبود فقط کپی پیست میزد تو ویژوال بعد ران. در نتیجه گذاشتن کد در این زمینه به صورت مستقیم مشکل داره.


درسته بصورت مستقیم گذاشتن کد کار اشتباهیه،خود منو بخاطر داشتن سورس کد کیلاگر برام پرونده ساخته بودن و منو ربط داده بودن به یه پرونده کلاهبرداری و میگفتن حتما کاره توعه با هزار بدبختی قاضی رو قانع کردم که بابا نیت خیر بوده!!!!




> اگه سخت گیری تا این حده خب بهتره شروع نشه بر خلاف میل هممون
> فقط یه چیز جالب بود(جالب که چه عرض کنم)! نمیدونم گفتنش درسته یا نه این لینکی که این پایین مسذارم مال فروشگاه لرن فایلزه که فیلتر شده! میدونید موضوعش چی بوده؟
> آموزش هک و امنیت!
> http://shop.learnfiles.com/?p=5
> 
> همین کارارو میکنن که مرد از چیز استفاده میکنن یا سایتای خارجی بار علمی بیشتری دارن و مجبوریم به سمت اونا بریم
> به نظر من کسی که میخواد یاد بگیره میگیره مخصوصا که دنیای بی انتهای اینترنت هست


نمونش سایت ehsanavr مطالب فوقالعاده کمیاب گذاشته بود پلیس سایبری گیر داده بود هیچ  از طرف کلی گروه تهدید شده بود بیچاره ناچارا همشو حذف کرد گرچه رایگان هم ارائه میداد.

من خودم خیلی وقته قصد دارم یه پروژه متن باز رو شروع کنم برای همین کیلاگر و سورسش رو هم میخوام مثل همین Persian Date روی Sourceforge یا Github بزارم حالا ببینیم چه میشود

----------


## Hossis

کیلاگر می تونه استفاده درست داشته باشه
من هم دنبال این بودم تا بتونم از میانبر های صفحه کلید استفاده کنم مثلا وقتی کاربر هرجای ویندوز کلید Win+Q رو بزنه، ایمیلم توی کادر متن وارد بشه و نیاز به تایپ نداشته باشم (یا استفاده های مشابه) 
درست مثل یک چاقو هست که هم استفاده درست و هم نادرست داره، اما اصل یادگیری اش بد نیست.
من هم یک زمانی جلو رفتم، مشکلی هم که داشتم این بود که کلید ها رو به صورت ساده می زنه مثلا اگر شیفت رو با @ بگیریم، کلید 2 رو بر می گردونه ، یا این که نوشته های فارسی رو بر نمی گردوند.
اگر کسی وارد هست بحث رو دنبال کنه
ممنون

----------


## mahmoud_monfaredi

> خیلی ها دنبال ساخت کیلاگر هستند باید بگم اصلا هم سخت نیست با چند خط کد میشه یه کیلاگر داشت ولی برای اینکه حرفه ای باشه دیگه باید خلاقیت به خرج بدید و یه کارایی بکنید به هر حال من آموزش ویدئویی ساختش رو براتون قرار میدم امیدوارم که در راه درست استفاده کنید
> http://shadoow.ir/?p=217


 با سلام ودست عزیز لینک ای که قرار دادید خرابه (آدرس هک شده)

----------


## barnamenevisjavan

> با سلام ودست عزیز لینک ای که قرار دادید خرابه (آدرس هک شده)


تاپیک قدیمی و ماله 2 سال پیش هست،و دامنه از دسترس خارج شده و هک نشده

----------

